# Charlesworthii alba (var. sandowiae)



## paphioboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Again, to share some pictures from the other side of the world. This guy:

https://www.facebook.com/thantzin.hlaphone?ref=ts&fref=ts

.. lives in Myanmar, and I think has the largest collection of charlesworthii alba in the world! The size of his specimens is mind-blowingly awesome... I'll let the pictures do the talking 



















A spicerianum:





He also specialises in bellatulum album. There are a few more pics on his Facebook page, but quite blurry.


----------



## Stone (Nov 9, 2013)

Totally amazing.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

I, I , I..:drool:!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2013)

I missed out this pic..


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2013)

amazing sight


----------



## Trithor (Nov 10, 2013)

I am speechless!


----------



## fibre (Nov 10, 2013)

incredible!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2013)

What's growing in, an underground bunker?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2013)

Very impressive!

I like Rick's question.


----------



## Dido (Nov 11, 2013)

I have no words, if you see for which prices 3 growth plants are sold here, and when you think.....


----------



## Thantzin (Feb 14, 2014)

Please help me to upload photos.


----------



## Thantzin (Feb 14, 2014)

I have got since 1982.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok. Do you have clear pictures on facebook? Some of the photos are a bit blur..


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 14, 2014)

Eric's old camera sure gets around.


----------



## emydura (Feb 14, 2014)

Just mindblowing.



Dido said:


> I have no words, if you see for which prices 3 growth plants are sold here, and when you think.....



Same here. A 2-3 growth plant here would cost many hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Dido (Feb 15, 2014)

mine was not so expensive it flowered only 3 days


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2014)

Scott Ware said:


> Eric's old camera sure gets around.


Spend money on plants! oke:


----------



## Thantzin (Feb 27, 2014)

*paphiopedilum*

I also have paphiopedilum charlesworthii semi alba.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2014)

show us please


----------



## Dido (Feb 28, 2014)

would be interested too. 
No idea how a semi alba looks like


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a price on the albas!!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thantzin said:


> I also have paphiopedilum charlesworthii semi alba.



Nice. Most charlesworthii are almost gone in Pyin Oo Lwin region, thanks to military camps and school. There are still a few bellatulum here and there. Where did you collected your specimen?


----------



## Thantzin (Mar 2, 2014)

*Paphiopedilum charlesworthii semi alba*

I collected from Taunggyi Burma.


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 4, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> I missed out this pic..


charlesworthii alba,for sale


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 4, 2015)

wow!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 4, 2015)

Stunning collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

Thantzin said:


> charlesworthii alba,for sale



I wish!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> I wish!!!



I know you already have some Mrs "Waunakee"!!! oke:


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2015)

I LOVE the bell. albums. Gorgeous clear white flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2015)

wish they were here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I know you already have some Mrs "Waunakee"!!! oke:


Actually, I gave it away to someone who would breed with it.


----------



## fibre (Sep 7, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Actually, I gave it away to someone who would breed with it.



The whole big plant???


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2015)

Suffice it to say I don't have it anymore.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

Hopefully you will get some back.


----------

